# Prize draw for IVF



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

I am horrified by this report - my old clinic are almost on the verge of sick. How can they trivialise Ivf so badly and make it seem like such an easy thing to do/ choice to make. I think it is just a money spinner and I am so cross!  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2201030/Anger-unethical-raffle-gives-childless-couples-chance-win-1-000-discount-IVF-treatment.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

/links


----------

